# Derby First!



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

congratulations! He looks very proud


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations. What a handsome guy!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that's huge! congratulations!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Terrific! Congratulations!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Awesome! Congratulations


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!! Such a handsome dog.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful dog, congrats.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations on Spokane! How did it work out competing in the States? Did you drive or fly? Since you are out in the field do you use flea, tick and heartworm remedies while you are down there? We have a little girl we want to start out next year. She's from Trudy Davis in Kenai. I'd love to hear how you work out the logistics! Are you going to be working out in the retriever club next year?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Happy dance!!!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Congrats!!! That picture is beautiful! Hope your success continues.


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeh.....way to go


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome-Awesome-Awesome! Congratulations to you and Gauge! Great picture!!


----------

